# That's One Tough Tin!



## BaitCaster (Nov 3, 2010)

Taken from the bridge of a Canadian Navy frigate in the North Atlantic:


----------



## fender66 (Nov 3, 2010)

Very cool photo.


----------



## Hanr3 (Nov 3, 2010)

nice


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Nov 3, 2010)

That is a great pic


----------



## fender66 (Nov 3, 2010)

Can you imagine the size of the Trolling Motor? :shock:


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 4, 2010)

fender66 said:


> Can you imagine the size of the Trolling Motor? :shock:




...and the bilge pump!


----------



## lswoody (Nov 4, 2010)

Very cool!!!!!!!


----------



## Ranchero50 (Nov 4, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neBVG7HUhT8

Jamie


----------



## BaitCaster (Nov 5, 2010)

Canadian Halifax Class Frigate:




Type: Guided Missile Frigate with Helicopter (FFH) 

Displacement: 4,770 tonnes (full load)

Dimensions: 134.1 meters length x 16.4 meters width x 4.9 meters draft 

Armament: 

Missiles: 8 × MK 141 Harpoon SSM; 16 x RIM-162 ESSM SAM/SSM 

Torpedoes: 24 × Mk 46 torpedoes Mod 5 

Guns: 

1 × 57 mm Bofors Mk2 gun (220 rounds/minute to 10nm) 
1 × Phalanx CIWS (Block 1B) 
8 × .50cal Heavy Machine Guns 

Decoys: 24 shield Chaff/infrared decoys (flares) 

Sensors: 

Air/Surface Search: Ericsson Sea Giraffe HC 150 (G band) 
Long Range Air Search: Raytheon AN/SPS-49 (C/D band) 
Fire Control: Signaal SPG-503 STIR 1.8 (K/I band) 
Active Sonar: AN/SQS-510 Hull-mounted variable depth (range to 27 nm) 
Passive Sonar: AN/SQR-501 CANTASS Passive towed array 

Propulsion: Twin CODOG 
2 x General Electric LM2500 gas turbines producing 47,500 shp (35,400 kW) 
1 Pielstick v20 cruise diesel producing 8,800 shp (6,600 kW) 
Speed: 29+ knots (54 km/h) 

Endurance: 
7,100 nautical miles (13,000 km) at 15 knots (28 km/h) (diesel) 
4,500 nautical miles (8,300 km) at 15 knots (28 km/h) (turbine) 

Complement: 225 (including air detachment and firefighting unit). 

Range: 9,500 nautical miles (18,000 km) 

Plans are underway to replace the Sea Sparrow missiles with the Evolved Sea Sparrow, upgrade the towed sonar arrays and fit newer propellers and anechoic tiles to reduce noise emission. HMCS Montreal has already been upgraded in the latter regard. Of note in the structural design of these ships is the distinctive funnel housing, designed to diffuse the


----------



## fender66 (Nov 5, 2010)

Again....imagine the size of the Trolling Motor! :shock: 

:mrgreen:


----------



## BaitCaster (Nov 5, 2010)

fender66 said:


> Again....imagine the size of the Trolling Motor! :shock:
> 
> :mrgreen:



:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: =D>


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 5, 2010)

Nice lookin' ship! I served aboard a Knox 1052 Class Frigate (I was on the 1093), between Oct. '73 - Oct. '75. Out of the 5 ships I served aboard, she was the only new one, with the other 4 being WWII/Korean War vintage.


----------



## MadCatX (Nov 5, 2010)

LOL - If I was on that little ship in the ocean there I would be have my butt on the front Lt. Dan style.


----------



## Usmctanker (Nov 5, 2010)

Did anybody else notice the sweet afgan in the lazy boy on the video of that Russian ship at 18 seconds? :LOL2:


----------



## MadCatX (Nov 5, 2010)

LOL Captain rides in style in 60 foot seas.


----------



## azekologi (Nov 6, 2010)

Now, for a boat of that size, you're pretty much required to go with the 24V Minn Kota, the 12V 50lb won't move it enough, right? :wink:


----------



## dougdad (Nov 6, 2010)

Hope ya don't have to trailer that baby LOL :mrgreen: :LOL2:


----------

